# Thank goodness for Cockapoo relatives!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Every cockapoo needs some loving extended family. Rufus gets plenty of cuddles from his Granny, especially now that othermother is away. 

Does your poo have relatives? (please no one tell my mum I am posting photos of her in her pjs!))


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your mum looks lovely. Really lovely 

Mine would kill me if I posted pictures!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Every cockapoo needs some loving extended family. Rufus gets plenty of cuddles from his Granny, especially now that othermother is away.
> 
> Does your poo have relatives? (please no one tell my mum I am posting photos of her in her pjs!))


Ahhhh I love how your mum cuddles Rufus and holds him like one of the grandchildren!!! Rufus is a huge part of the family for all xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thankfully mine cannot do anything on a computer AT ALL. What she doesn't know won't hurt her right?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Thankfully mine cannot do anything on a computer AT ALL. What she doesn't know won't hurt her right?


I could always write to her....... I have your address & so does Ruth, it's her you've got to bribe if she comes out to Canada


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey he is so loved it is crazy. He laps up all the attention and is just as devoted to us as we are to him. I swear he keeps us all young, happy and usually laughing.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well last week I had her blowing bubbles for photos and she was game. Besides I lied, those are not her pjs but a lovely ethnic wraparound affair she wears out to go shopping in.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I could always write to her....... I have your address & so does Ruth, it's her you've got to bribe if she comes out to Canada


Haha!

My mum loves my two. They love her and she spoils them! She allowed them to sleep in bed with her while we were at the castle!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the wrap around affair!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Every cockapoo needs some loving extended family. Rufus gets plenty of cuddles from his Granny, especially now that othermother is away.
> 
> Does your poo have relatives? (please no one tell my mum I am posting photos of her in her pjs!))


I would have assumed they were clothes - looks nice

Gandhi has an aunt, uncle, two sets of doting grandparents and one set of great grandparents. Everybody loves him and he loves them all


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gandhi is a lucky boy!  My old dog Max loved all the family and they loved her too. With Rufus though it is as if he feels ownership over us all. As though he is the benevolent patriarch of a large clan and he must provide each of us with a daily dose of affection and fun.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grandmas are awesome! What a cute picture. Here is Ozzy with nana and papa. My parents have been amazing with my human kids and then my furry kids. I'm so lucky.
















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So cute! Everyone is lucky, you, Ozzie and the devoted grandparents.  Cockapoos are a win/win/win/win affair.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Well last week I had her blowing bubbles for photos and she was game. Besides I lied, those are not her pjs but a lovely ethnic wraparound affair she wears out to go shopping in.


Well I've just took R&R out in my leopard onesie and a pyjama poncho top, wearing my slippers that I can wear inside OH "gardening shoes" - I quite often wear pj's with extra outer layers when walking R&R in the fields - so good on your mum!!
Here in liverpool, UK - it is very fashionable for the "young scouse girls" to go to the town on a Saturday afternoon with their PJ's on, with ugg boots and curlers in their hair, for spray tans and to purchase their outfits for that evening!! Bless them - once my pjs are on - it equals wine, couch & poo cuddles xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have the pyjama wearing style going on here too, I don't really get it, must be getting old I guess.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We have the pyjama wearing style going on here too, I don't really get it, must be getting old I guess.


What?? You mean you don't do it??? I do!!! You must be really old!!!!  xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't do it or get it!  I am old! At my vintage the only people out in pjs are either escaped from jail or insane asylums.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I don't do it or get it!  I am old! At my vintage the only people out in pjs are either escaped from jail or insane asylums.


Haha - well I wouldn't class my home as jail (I worked in them for 10 years!)
More of an insane asylum as it contains me!!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The other night, last thing, I took Poppy out to the front garden as opposed to the back for a bit of variety  and it was late so I had mad checked pj bottoms on with wellies and an anorak and of course Poppy had her onsie on. No one will see thinks I (just as one of the Dads from school walks by...not even worth explaining so I just smiled a big smile and said hello) 

Fairlie your Mum looks wonderful (I was despairing of even my new pjs when you said she had hers on ) and I agree Granny's are great. My Mum completely dotes on Poppy and came round the other night to provide stimulation for a bored recuperating dawg who loves her back times two xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry guys I am with Fairlie, not keen on the PJ's in the street (or supermarket) look, but often dash around the back garden in various states of attire trying to get Dudley back in if he is messing about or barking at something, and would put bins out like it too. Lovely that your poo's have nice 'grandparents', appreciate them as I lost my Dad in 2012 and mum is in a nursing home and we don't know if she knows us or not really, but - the in-laws are great and that Grandma is always saying things like 'oh they are mean to you Dudley, you would like to come and live with Grandma wouldn't you?'!, usually when I am stopping her from giving him a forth massive chunk of cheese or something! I know that she is quite proud of him not jumping on her furniture or the beds at her house, as she said her friends son's dog does all of that and the friend asked her if Dudley does that when he visits and she said, oh no, he is very good. (she probably didn't mention that he does like to dig up her flowers though!).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I know that she is quite proud of him not jumping on her furniture or the beds at her house, as she said her friends son's dog does all of that and the friend asked her if Dudley does that when he visits and she said, oh no, he is very good. (she probably didn't mention that he does like to dig up her flowers though!).


We have quite the rivalry going in my family over the behaviour of the different dog cousins. Of course it is like with kids, some are allowed to do things others are not and we fall at different ends of the spectrum of permissiveness, rules and philosophies. Then when one leaves we all sit around saying things like "can you believe she lets her dog eat that or do that!"


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Extremely posh pj's Fairlie. Loving them.

Barney only has one step grandad who he has met just once. He doesn't have any other relatives but he is loved by my children - does that count? Here is Eldest daughter wearing him as a hat when was still just a puppy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How about other mummy's... :love-eyes:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Adoring the cockapoo hat. Has there been a thread done about cockapoos as fashion statement....? We've have hats, muffs, slippers, thows, wraps... 

Jenny is almost as gorgeous as the dogs! Lucky you Ruth!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Of course children count! What could be more family than that!?


----------

